# Search Feature & BLANK SCREEN



## natstar (Sep 29, 2007)

Why isn't he search feature working for me. Sometimes it gives me results, other times I get a blank white screen.  What gives and how to fix this?


----------



## devin (Sep 30, 2007)

I am having the same problem with the search function. I keep getting a white screen on internet explorer and firefox.


----------



## hondahoney007 (Sep 30, 2007)

I get the same thing. I don't think its our computer. Maybe one of the mods will help us out.


----------



## missty1029 (Sep 30, 2007)

Yea me to. I was thinking its because there were no hits on the search.


----------



## pattycake0701 (Oct 1, 2007)

Whew...I'm having the same problem too.  I thought it was my computer


----------



## XXXtacy (Oct 1, 2007)

I thought it was me too!!!   Thanks for posting this!!

Do any of you have the new version of the site up? I have the LHCF 001. Wondering if this new feature is the culprit.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 1, 2007)

I have been having the problem on and off for a while. It was especially bad last night when I was trying to do my research.


----------



## Enchantmt (Oct 4, 2007)

The trouble ticket feature is working again. If you submit a ticket, Nikos can check it out.


----------



## spelmanlocks (Oct 4, 2007)

I have this problem also.


----------



## ccd (Oct 4, 2007)

pattycake0701 said:


> Whew...I'm having the same problem too. I thought it was my computer


----------



## sunshinelady (Oct 5, 2007)

natstar said:


> Why isn't he search feature working for me. Sometimes it gives me results, other times I get a blank white screen.  What gives and how to fix this?



Me too.  What's the word moderators?


----------



## natstar (Oct 5, 2007)

I sent a ticket in this a.m.


----------



## Aalize (Oct 7, 2007)

In the meantime you can use the advanced search feature in google. Where it says domain just enter www.longhaircareforum.com


----------



## JOI (Oct 8, 2007)

Search is not working for me either


----------



## halee_J (Oct 8, 2007)

oooohhhh ok so its not just me then. I'll use the advanced search in google. Thanks Aalize.


----------



## Lebiya (Oct 8, 2007)

Im having the same problem as well. do we each have to submit a ticket inorder for the problem to be fixed?


----------



## XXXtacy (Oct 11, 2007)

Aalize said:


> In the meantime you can use the advanced search feature in google. Where it says domain just enter www.longhaircareforum.com




Thanks....


----------



## beverly (Oct 11, 2007)

I apologize for the inconvenience, I have told Nikos about this and hope that he will come up with a resolution soon. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## remnant (Oct 28, 2007)

Aalize said:


> In the meantime you can use the advanced search feature in google. Where it says domain just enter www.longhaircareforum.com


 



BIG THANKS LADY it working  this way


----------



## EbonyEyes (Oct 29, 2007)

Thank you for posting this.  I'm having the same "blank screen" problem when searching.  The advanced search feature on Google doesn't work on the Off-Topic forums since a password is needed to even see those pages.  I'll patiently wait for the fix.


----------



## secretdiamond (Nov 3, 2007)

EbonyEyes said:


> Thank you for posting this.  I'm having the same "blank screen" problem when searching.  *The advanced search feature on Google doesn't work on the Off-Topic forums since a password is needed to even see those pages.  *I'll patiently wait for the fix.



exactly. Is there any idea when it will be fixed?  Now I realize why people are starting threads about the same things over & over again.


----------



## beverly (Nov 7, 2007)

I tried the search feature this morning, and it appears to be working now. Is anyone still experiencing difficulty?


----------



## RubyWoo (Nov 7, 2007)

beverly said:


> I tried the search feature this morning, and it appears to be working now. Is anyone still experiencing difficulty?



I used it this morning as well and it worked! Thanks Bev!


----------



## sjprincess182 (Nov 7, 2007)

beverly said:


> I tried the search feature this morning, and it appears to be working now. Is anyone still experiencing difficulty?


 


Nope its still not working.....


----------



## Poohbear (Nov 7, 2007)

I got the blank screen today as well when I tried doing a search.


----------



## mrsmeredith (Nov 7, 2007)

Still not working for me as well.


----------



## Islandspyce (Nov 7, 2007)

Just checked and it's not working for me.


----------



## Gemini350z (Nov 8, 2007)

Islandspyce said:


> Just checked and it's not working for me.


same here!!!!


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Nov 8, 2007)

beverly said:


> I tried the search feature this morning, and it appears to be working now. Is anyone still experiencing difficulty?



Its not working for me!!


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 20, 2007)

bumping! This is still happening


----------



## Islandgurrl (Nov 21, 2007)

Not working for me either.


----------



## FtrDrO (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm having this problem tooerplexed


----------



## sereia (Nov 28, 2007)

Unfortunately I have it, too


----------



## sjprincess182 (Nov 29, 2007)

i've given up on the search engine. its been months since its been working properly....


----------



## 1QTPie (Nov 30, 2007)

Same here.


----------



## FromHair2There (Dec 2, 2007)

I officially hate searching. So tired of the blank screen.


----------



## devin (Dec 2, 2007)

i am still getting the blank screen also and it's been that way for a while now.erplexed


----------



## Artemis (Dec 2, 2007)

It works ok for me. Are you ladies using the advanced search feature? I think the white screen pops up if there are too many hits, and then I just go back and make the search more specific, and then I get results...Hopefully they will fix it so that the white screen doesn't come up at all anymore


----------



## neonbright (Dec 2, 2007)

It stop working for me a long time ago, no matter how I do a search.  Advance screen or not, refine my search or not.  It doesn't work anymore.


----------



## healthynhappy (Dec 4, 2007)

Never works for me either.  Very frustrating.


----------

